# Simz Freeview box



## msj (Nov 25, 2006)

At long last I decided to buy an freeview box and go digital. I initially had no intention of getting my tivo to work with freeview, however now that film 4 is not available I have decided to take the leap.

I originally purchased a Simz mini Freeview box from Asda and was extremely happy with it. I tried to to see if I this would work with tivo, if so I would then purchase a further SIMZ, dedicated for use with my TIVO.

I Went through the guided setup, but low and behold I got stuck at the Set top IR section. I tried a number of codes, but to no avail.

Does anybody know which ones to try!, or should I just buy a STB that is on the list.

Also, If and when I move across from analogue to Freeview, what will happen to my existing season passes.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

msj said:


> Does anybody know which ones to try!, or should I just buy a STB that is on the list.
> 
> Also, If and when I move across from analogue to Freeview, what will happen to my existing season passes.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


To get this box supported you would need someone to capture its IR output with a Pronto and then send the resulting file to Gary Sargent who moderates the UK section of Tivocommunity. He would then send them to Tivo in the USA and they would be added to the list in an overnight update. Hopefully someone in your area has a Pronto and will read this thread and come round and capture the codes from your box.

So far as Season Passes are concerned they will all be converted into a Season Pass on the equivalent channel number on the Freeview box when you rerun Guided Setup to change from Aerial Only to Aerial + Freeview.


----------



## msj (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I couldn't wait. I purchased a Bush DFTA11 from Tescos £29 including scart cable and entered Freeview 1 of 2 and code 20030 Fast, and it works a treat!!

I now have loads of channels. Can I remove the trashy channels without going the the Guided setup again. Also how do you cope with programs e.g. Eastenders being on multiple channels - how does this appear in the pick programs to record - Any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

msj said:


> Can I remove the trashy channels without going the the Guided setup again.


Yes, use CYR, Channels you receive and tick those you want and untick those you don't.


----------

